# WLAN 400 m Luftlinie, aber kein Sichtkontakt, möglich?



## Johannes Postler (31. März 2003)

hi leute,

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob es möglich ist, mit WLAN (od. ähnlichem) eine Verbindung zwischen zwei Häusern herzustellen, die ca. 400m voneinander entfernt sind. Es besteht aber kein Sichtkontakt! Es sollte noch halbwegs schnell sein.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## einfachso (31. März 2003)

Hi,

ich fürchte das du ohne eine SEHR teure Lösung nichts machen kannst!

Also mir würde jetzt nichts einfallen, das dein Problem lösen würde und auch erschwinglich ist! 

bye
einfachso


----------



## Johannes Postler (31. März 2003)

naja, geld is nicht so das große problem. EXTREM teuer solte es nicht sein.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## dimatrix (1. April 2003)

400m entfernung und dazu noch kein sichtkontakt!!! 

bin mir nicht sicher dass es klappen sollte, kommt aber natürlich auf die hardware drauf an.

hatte mir letztens mit meinem nachbar HS WLAN-Netzwerk FE USB Adapter 11 Mbit gekauft gehabt nur so aus reiner neugier.

beim spielen hatte die hardware schon bei der entfernung von 4m voll die probleme gehabt, die verbindung brach immer wieder ab, obwohl die rechner einen super sichtkontakt zu einander hatten.!

gruß
dimatrix


----------



## Johannes Postler (1. April 2003)

naja, so schlecht funktioniert das wieder nicht. ich habe einen access point von netgear, mit dem hab ich über drei geschosse im ganzen haus eine mehr oder weniger gute verbindung. ich glaube, dass problem erledigt sich von selbst. trotzdem danke für die antworten

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Paule (3. April 2003)

würde eigentlich ein 400m netzwerkkabel auch funktionieren , oder sind die kabel , wenn sie extrem lang sind nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ?


----------



## dfd1 (4. April 2003)

Bei Netzwerkkabel Cat5 (RJ45) ist dir ohne Verstärker (z.B. ein normaler Hub oder Switch) "nur" bis  100m die volle Bandbreite gewährt. Für 400m Kabel solltest du alle 100m einen Verstärker einbauen, welche auch nicht mehr so teuer sind.


----------



## Sebastianus (4. April 2003)

- es gibt auch irgendwelche Funk-Lösungen, die nicht unbedingt wirklich richtig teuer sind. Kosten ein paar hundert EUR, gehen aber weiter als 1km - mein ich zumindest mal gelesen zu haben, auch schon vor längerem - einfach mal googlen.

- Bei Netzwerken gibt es eine 5-4-3 Regel: Es sind maximal 5 Segmente erlaubt, die über 4 Repeater verbunden sind. Davon dürfen nur drei Segmente Endgeräte enthalten, die beiden übrigen dürfen nur der Verlängerung des Busses dienen. Die maximal Kabellänger hängt dann vom Typ an - Twisted PAir bis 100m, Koaxial bis 185m und Glasfaser bis 2km pro Segment!


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. April 2003)

hi,

kabel verlegen geht leider nicht.   
das problem hat sich nun doch gelöst.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## fluessig (5. April 2003)

wie hat sich dein problem gelöst? Habt ihr den Plan aufgegeben?


----------



## Johannes Postler (7. April 2003)

nein, aber die telekom hat sich nun doch bereit erklärt, einen telefonanschluss zu verlegen. hoch lebe die telekom austria!

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## tuxracer (10. Juli 2003)

Ich müsste nun etwas genauer wissen, wie eure Elektroversorgung der gebäude, welche 400m voneinander entfernt sind, aufgebaut ist.
wenn Du die Stromleitungen fürs 2. Gebäude vom ersten holst, weil es ein Partykeller, oder ein Stall oder so ist, welcher am gleichen Zähler hängt, kannst Du höchstwahrscheinlich Powerline verwenden.

Dies ist Netzwerk via Stromnetz.
 kostet in etwa gleich viel wie WLAN


edit oops, ich hab erst nachher bemerkt, das sich das Prob ja schon gelöst hat


----------

